# Favorite Game Soundtrack



## myuusmeow (Aug 8, 2008)

My favorite game soundtrack is Final Fantasy IX's one. Awesome music. MIDIs don't do it justice because the sounds are all different (or nonexistent, listen to Final Battle in MIDI and then in FLAC, there is TONS more moaning in the background), so I ended up downloading the entire soundtrack in FLAC (1.5GB ouch, torrents), 12 hours of waiting, totally worth it.


----------



## Trippy (Aug 8, 2008)

Demon's Crest. Unbelievable back then, same today.


----------



## Jax (Aug 8, 2008)

Every Final Fantasy (except XII, no Nobby makes me sad)
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda: Wind Waker
Chrono Trigger
Sonic Adventure 1 and 2
The Neverhood (if you haven't played this game, PLAY IT NOW!)


----------



## Endogene (Aug 8, 2008)

FF4 celtic moon is a true gem (a hard to find on a torrent site gem i might add...)

edit: http://www.giantbomb.com/the-neverhood/61-14097/ that game looks really interesting


----------



## Gore (Aug 8, 2008)

All 8bit megamans
Ocarina of Time


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have played many games and aside from ones I could pick myself (either officially or not so officially) it would probably have to be the original Tony Hawks skateboarding for the PS1.


----------



## fischju (Aug 9, 2008)

Lost Winds, Animal Crossing


----------



## Monster On Strin (Aug 9, 2008)

Legend of Zelda and Megaman 2


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 9, 2008)

Chrono Trigger and Chrono Cross.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 9, 2008)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Devante (Aug 9, 2008)

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Final Fantasy 8
Katamari Damacy


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 9, 2008)

SSBB hands down


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 10, 2008)

I can see Final Fantasy 9 as the starter listed, but for me the Final Fantasy IV track whether the SNES or the upgraded symphonic playout of the DS version is the top notch one for me.


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 10, 2008)

Tales of the Abyss. Yesh.


----------



## Dedale (Aug 10, 2008)

Biohazard 4
Okami
FFX (Piano Collection have my preference)


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 10, 2008)

I generally like all the Burnout series soundtracks.


----------



## LFF (Aug 10, 2008)

Katamari games
FFX
Chrono Trigger
TWEWY
FFVIII
Sonic 2
Okami


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 10, 2008)

Shenmue


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Ragnarok Online
Castlevania: Chi no Rondo
Megaman 3
TWEWY

EDIT: Gonna throw in Castlevania: Chi no Rondo in there too. I could listen to that for hours.


----------



## Tragedies (Aug 10, 2008)

Halo: Combat Evolved (hey, I like it...)
Animal Crossing (very relaxing)


----------



## hankchill (Aug 10, 2008)

...Can I say Rock Band? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eh~heh


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 10, 2008)

Donkey Kong Country and Wind Waker


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 10, 2008)

and don't forget that Braid game on XBLA
damn, i downloaded it JUST for the awesome soundtrack


----------



## Forstride (Aug 10, 2008)

Banjo-Kazooie
Wind Waker
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros Brawl

Those are my favorite soundtracks.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 10, 2008)

The campaign music in Gears of War is very cool... Otherwise A Link to the Past had an awesome soundtrack also.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 10, 2008)

mine was the phoenix wright soundtrack.


----------



## Gore (Aug 10, 2008)

Link's Awakening was also great.
DiscoDan is also an amazing remixer.

You should check out Overclocked Remix, it's one of my favorite sites

[url=http://www.ocremix.org/remix/OCR01020/]http://www.ocremix.org/remix/OCR01020/[/url]
That's a great remix of Tal Tal Mountain Range
If I had an mp3 player, I'd have that on it.

Also, I'd never let my friends see it in fear that they'd find that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

Link's Awakening was also great.
DiscoDan is also an amazing remixer.

You should check out Overclocked Remix, it's one of my favorite sites

[url=http://www.ocremix.org/remix/OCR01020/]http://www.ocremix.org/remix/OCR01020/[/url]
That's a great remix of Tal Tal Mountain Range
If I had an mp3 player, I'd have that on it.

Also, I'd never let my friends see it in fear that they'd find that


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 10, 2008)

Loved the soundtrack in the first Phoenix Wright. Even tried learning some of them on the piano!


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 10, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> My favorite game soundtrack is Final Fantasy IX's one. Awesome music. MIDIs don't do it justice because the sounds are all different (or nonexistent, listen to Final Battle in MIDI and then in FLAC, there is TONS more moaning in the background), so I ended up downloading the entire soundtrack in FLAC (1.5GB ouch, torrents), 12 hours of waiting, totally worth it.


I'll second that; IX wasn't my favourite game in the series but the soundtrack definitely is something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (oh and psst: .PSF is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I rather like Castlevania Harmony of Dissonance's soundtrack as well.


----------



## Pici (Aug 10, 2008)

Nobody said jet set radio ?


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 10, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> (oh and psst: .PSF is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME, thanks. 25MB>>>>>>>>1.5GB! Woot, thanks!


----------



## javad (Aug 10, 2008)

I got so many like: hotel dusk, trace memory or phoenix wright but most favorite is TWEWY: The World Ends With You


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jet Set Radio
Wind Waker
Daytona USA
Nights Into Dreams
Bubble Bobble & Rainbow Islands (don't really count but I love 'em!)


----------



## lagman (Aug 10, 2008)

-Super Mario World
-City Connection
-Killer Instinct
-Antarctic Adventure

Ahh,so many memories.


----------



## Law (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty much what's already been said. Jet Set Radio, Final Fantasy (I have 7.4GB of it), TWEWY, Chrono Trigger, Phoenix Wright, A lot of Castlevania, Brawl, etc.


----------



## Munkee (Aug 10, 2008)

shadow of colossus probably my most memorable one


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 10, 2008)

Disgaea
Super Robot Wars : Original Generation
Touhou games


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 10, 2008)

There's been a topic like this already.

And Golden Sun and Golden Sun: The Lost Age have the best soundtracks of any game made so far.

Final Fantasy soundtracks tend to be ostentatious.


----------



## myuusmeow (Aug 11, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> There's been a topic like this already.
> 
> And Golden Sun and Golden Sun: The Lost Age have the best soundtracks of any game made so far.
> 
> Final Fantasy soundtracks tend to be ostentatious.


http://www.google.com/search?q=soundtrack&...&nochrome=1
First 10 pages don't show anything similar.


----------



## _jeth (Aug 11, 2008)

i liked the music to deus ex, suiting the atmospherics of the game.
also gb/c zeldas, streets of rage 2 and racing gears advance's soundtracks were pretty great too.


----------



## gosp (Aug 11, 2008)

Perfect Dark, for the N64 was amazing.
also: Windwaker.


----------



## apb407 (Aug 11, 2008)

KH both 1 and 2
SSBB
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle


----------



## Trolly (Aug 11, 2008)

Chrono Trigger
Final Fantasy X
Ocarina Of Time
Golden Sun (one great reason for a DS version - remastered tracks)

Most classic RPGs have awesome soundtracks tbh.


----------



## lagman (Aug 11, 2008)

How could I forgot Katamari? :'(
Bad lagman.


----------



## OldSnakeWontDie (Aug 12, 2008)

METALGEARSOLID 3 & 4


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 12, 2008)

The only one I ever had is Subarashiki Kono Sekai + The World Ends With You...sooo probably that for now.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 12, 2008)

Uh.... Touhou, and KOX XI OST.


----------



## HBK (Aug 12, 2008)

Golden Sun 1 and 2 have the best soundtrack I've ever heard.

That, TWEWY, Phoenix Wright (all 3, although #3 pwns), and FFXII + FFIV.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 12, 2008)

UNIRACERS no doubt

ridiculous driving/racing music. there were 5 tracks and all get my heart pumping still
i have them in my car stereo (USB stick) and on the highway rocking to uniracers time flies!


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> Definitely Ocarina of time, it is one of the VERY FEW CDs I've bought.  Never regretted it, best CD ever.  *whistles Zelda's Lullaby*


Good sir I take exception to your forgetting the windmill hut theme.

The reason I quote that though is I want to link Legend of Zelda reorchestrated:
http://www.zreomusic.com/listen


----------



## LFF (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot Cave Story, Klonoa: Door to Phantomile, Patapon (Does that count?), Loco Roco, Ratchet and Clank, and Rayman 1.


----------



## Trolly (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, that re-orchestrated stuff sounds great. Bookmarked!


----------



## RebelX (Aug 17, 2008)

My favorite songs from video games are from Deus Ex and Frogger 3D. The songs from Deus Ex are just simply a masterpiece. Every song fit each level perfectly just adding to the experience of an already perfected game. And with Frogger 3D, the songs were cool, but I like it mostly because it brings back memories. I played on my Windows 95 computer with my brother when I was 5 and he was 12. I always played it, day in and day out. I still have the CD but it won't work on my XP system. All the songs from both of the games are on my iPod.


----------



## Redlobsterorisit (Aug 17, 2008)

Guilty Gear Accent Core


----------



## cerenade (Aug 18, 2008)

FFX fav by far, and the piano collection its just great, besaid piano version is great.

followed by FFVIII&VII&X-2(eternity  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )&XII

also like loz soundtracks

and all megaman ones

and pokemon

EDIT: Lost Kingdoms would have the be my second fav


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 19, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy (orchestrated pieces)
Touhou games (they all have the same style though...simplistic, rushed and random...maybe its what makes them good)
Zelda series
Final Fantasy IV -> VII
Zero Wing (yes that all your base game...try it...the sountrack pwns you)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 19, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past 
The World Ends With You


----------



## maz- (Aug 20, 2008)

Does Brawl count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cause its soundtrack is awesome (except for that Sonic rock shit)
Other than that..yeah, the usual suspects, Zelda, Mega Man and Final Fantasy.


----------



## gov78 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bionic Commando Rearmed Nuff Said


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

It's very hard to decide. Final Fantasy 7 and Final Fantasy 9 had awesome tracks, as did Chrono Trigger.

Since you're all posting OC links figure I might aswell. Hope ya find my tastes enjoyable.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 24, 2008)

All the SSBB songs and soundtracks, and from Zelda.


----------



## da_head (Aug 24, 2008)

phoenix wright: ace attorney


----------



## Triforce (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm really digging the Mamoru Has Been Cursed! Soundtrack


----------



## Mazor (Aug 24, 2008)

Touhou.


----------



## Lazycus (Aug 24, 2008)

Lots of good responses.  I still enjoy 'Killer Cuts' from Killer Instinct.  Especially 'The Instinct' and 'The Extreme'.


----------



## pikepit (Aug 25, 2008)

i like the opening of "Duel Love"


----------



## DjFIL (Aug 25, 2008)

Any of the Katamari series... oh yeah!


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 25, 2008)

My personal fav, hands down, *Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eaterhttp://vgmdb.net/album/529*http://vgmdb.net/album/529

Any of the MGS OST's makes my day, and pretty much all of *Harry Gregson-Williams'http://vgmdb.net/artist/1791*http://vgmdb.net/artist/1791 work is tasty.


----------



## elfsander (Aug 25, 2008)

SSBB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most Nintendo tunes in one Game.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Aug 25, 2008)

Outrun 2019 for the Sega Genesis.
Especially the "Relight my Fire" song for the last stage.
Totally awesome :3

Also Sonic CD US and JP versions but I tend to listen to Outrun 2019 over again more often.


----------



## king_j1984 (Aug 25, 2008)

have to be zelda ocarina of time... so many classics
but then again Sonic CD soundtrack was class as was Mario galaxy and starfox/lylat wars 64


----------



## Tenkaichi (Aug 26, 2008)

I dunno, but I'm thinking Final Fantasy Tactics. I surprised the hell out of myself when I actually bought that one, but it was a great buy. =)


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 26, 2008)

need for speed prostreet ftw!


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 26, 2008)

chrono trigger, the brink of time, all songs jazzed up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we love katmari


----------

